# Evaporator coil



## Rmoll (Aug 11, 2017)

Look to get some help picking the right coil for a ac install. 
Oil furnace installed 22 3/8w 20d not much hight Clarence 
Installing a Goodman 13 seer 2 ton unit. Can't seem to find a coil to fit the furnace cabinet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Well many years ago, when I was a residential installer, we would always install the coil at least 6 inches above the oil furnace cabinet. This would ensure the hi heat from the oil furnace wouldn’t melt the cheap plastic condensate pan. However, with a height restriction , this may not be possible. If your plenum has 1 main trunk duct coming off of it, is it possible to install a vertical coil in the main trunk before any branch duct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Well many years ago, when I was a residential installer, we would always install the coil at least 6 inches above the oil furnace cabinet. This would ensure the hi heat from the oil furnace wouldn’t melt the cheap plastic condensate pan. However, with a height restriction , this may not be possible. If your plenum has 1 main trunk duct coming off of it, is it possible to install a vertical coil in the main trunk before any branch duct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Rmoll said:


> Look to get some help picking the right coil for a ac install.
> Oil furnace installed 22 3/8w 20d not much hight Clarence
> Installing a Goodman 13 seer 2 ton unit. Can't seem to find a coil to fit the furnace cabinet. Any help would be appreciated.


If you have a wholesale house that Carries heil or icp (southern refrigeration here) you can get a N coil that pretty much only thing we used on fossil fuel or trailer furnaces. They usually fit well an round 14 to 16 inch tall. 
Just make sure you get all sides sealed. Installers left one side with no shelf to set on an air was bypassing coil. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------

